# detroit harvester sickle bar mower shear bolts



## cheeser (Aug 13, 2012)

i have a working detroit harvester sickle bar mower model 14-2 i believe that i have shear off the the first six bolts of the bar closest to the power head????......here is my question: all of the teeth are held on the bar with some type of rivets that are flat on both sides of the bar. does anyone have any idea of what type of bolts or rivets or other type of attaching device i can replace these with without hurting the mower???? i tried some simple store bought 10x 20 machine bolts with lock washers and they lasted five minutes before shearing off. 3/16 machine bolts are to big to fit into the holes. wondering if i should just drill out the holes to 3/16????


----------

